# Which other Chinese cities can surprise us?



## kofemord (Feb 3, 2007)

How many Chinese cities have skylines like this or better?

Shijiazhuang










source
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Shijiazhuang_Skyline_2009.jpg

Changsha










source
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Changsha_Skyline_2008.jpg

Ürümqi










source
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ürümqi_2008.png


----------



## kofemord (Feb 3, 2007)

Nanning










source
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nanning_skyline_2008.JPG

Mudanjiang










source

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mdj-cbd.jpg

*20 or maybe 30?*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

at least 150 chinese cities have a skyline like this or better.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

China has so many cities with astounding skylines. The only thing that's holding them back from being remembered are their names.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Guiyang has an awesome skyline


----------



## kofemord (Feb 3, 2007)

^^some pictures?


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

oliver999 said:


> at least 150 chinese cities have a skyline like this or better.


you gotta be kidding me, right?


@ kofemord,

Seriously I think none of the skylines you showed us is among the top 20 Chinese skylines. I can easily think of 20 PRC cities that are bigger (hard to define 'better') in terms of skylines/skyscrapers:

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Chongqing

Tianjin, Wuhan, Beijing, Nanjing, Hangzhou, 

Ningbo, Suzhou, Qingdao, Dalian, Shenyang

Chengdu, Macau, Wuxi, Xiamen, Kunming
(not necessarily ordered)

There are probably more, but I think Changsha and Urumqi skylines are impressive enough to be included in the top 30. And Nanning is also catching up.

Of course that is my personal opinion. Any correction or discussion is welcome.


----------



## kofemord (Feb 3, 2007)

fragel said:


> you gotta be kidding me, right?
> 
> 
> @ kofemord,
> ...


yes i agree with you, these are not major skylines, but i wanted to see images of the modern china, with its skyscrapers, but running away from hong kong, shanghai or guanzhou.

few days ago, i got really impresed discovering dalian skyline. i didn't know anything about this city, and suddenly i realized that it has a beautiful skyline.
that's what i want to show. simply beautiful cities and building from the unknown china


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

^^here is an index thread for many mainland Chinese cities in the Chinese subforum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=936134

click the cities and you will have some idea of the cities you have never heard of before.
Many threads need to be updated, but still there are many great pictures already.

Also 'rate our skyline' subforum is a good place to see tons of pictures, but you need to search for them.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

fragel said:


> you gotta be kidding me, right?
> 
> 
> @ kofemord,
> ...


only in jiangsu province,nanjing,suzhou,wuxi,changzhou,jiangyin,zhenjiang,yangzhou,nantong ,xuzhou,lianyungang,taizhou,yanchen ,has a skyline like this. 
in guangdong province,there are more. and china has 24 province.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

jiangmen









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3520/4074798511_47575d1ff4_z.jpg?zz=1

Huizhou








http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh242/star5200/A07.jpg

Shantou








http://rpmedia.ask.com/ts?u=/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/1a/Shantou_skyline.JPG/200px-Shantou_skyline.JPG

Xiamen








http://images.beijing2008.cn/20080506/Img214342760.jpg

Fuzhou








http://images.travelpod.com/users/qiandjes/1.1288139667.fuzhou-city.jpg

Wenzhou








http://www.yarland.eu/assets/images/wenzhou 450 breed.jpg

Ningbo








http://chinaexpat.com/wp-content/uploads/u659/ningbo_ii.jpg

Changchung








http://www.study-in-china.org/Uploadfiles/IMAGE/2008625135251332.jpg

Nanjing








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3501/3202604013_35164be67f.jpg?v=0

and much much more...


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

I think its fair to say, If you don't Love China then you're insane!!! (Not talking about politics here...)


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

oliver999 said:


> changzhou,jiangyin,zhenjiang,yangzhou,nantong ,xuzhou,lianyungang,taizhou,yanchen ,has a skyline like this.
> in guangdong province,there are more. and china has 24 province.


I think Changzhou is comparable, and Nantong is close too. All the other cities are still not to the level of Urumqi or Changsha (only in terms of skyscrapers, not about economics though). And Jiangyin belongs to Wuxi. Nonetheless these are fast growing cities in the Yangtze delta, and I know they all have ambitious plans. 

I am excluding Mudanjiang in my discussion since it is not a skyscraper city anyway. But even if we consider city like Mudanjiang, '150 cities like this' is still much exaggerated. The two deltas you mentioned are the richest areas of mainland China, so things cannot be generalized to all provinces. 

Maybe we should post more pictures rather than talk. it would be interesting to see another Chinese skylines thread, and this time we could focus on the less known cities.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

kofemord, you must start crediting photos if you make threads. Send me a pm when you are ready and able to edit in some photo credits and I will reopen this thread. Thanks.
ps I can change "Wich" to "Which" as well if you like, at that time.

Added later:
That was fast! Thank you for the response and I look forward to seeing the credits!


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

China is amazing, when I'm older I want to spend three years living in Asia.

1 and half years in China
Half a year in Korea
1 year in Japan.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

>


Fuzhou 2010


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

population in some city are more than 100 million tall building are very important especially Chinese economic can support that.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

lol 100 million?????


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Sarcasticity said:


> China has so many cities with astounding skylines. The only thing that's holding them back from being remembered are their names.


If you hear anything enough times, you'll remember it. 'Tianjin' and 'Chongqing' is no more difficult than 'Shanghai' and 'Beijing'.


----------



## sodapop_19 (Sep 4, 2010)

100 million?? jeez louise thats alot  ;D


----------

